# 1993 Landau 1450V with 1957 Johnson Seahorse 10hp $2200



## Steelheadphycho (Mar 12, 2012)

Great 14 foot boat with classic motor. Runs great. Easy to haul with nice trailer. The motor is a 1957 Johnson Seahorse 10hp QD18H. Lower unit needs seals and oil changed. Runs great and is in very good condition. Has 2 trolling motors. Minn kota 35lb thrust and an old evinrude (not sure of thrust rating) both work great. Large 12 volt battery. Comes with a paddle, homemade anchor, 3 seat cushions, and a folding motor stand for when you take the motor off the boat to store it.
Located in Stark county Massillon 44647












































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

